# Suzi's Handicrafts.... (Now with more images!)



## jgbrowning (Oct 4, 2003)

Suzi's outdone herself this time! It's on our site as well.


----------



## pogre (Oct 4, 2003)

Cool! 

Great job Suzi! That's a lot tougher than some people may realize.


----------



## Wombat (Oct 4, 2003)

And the dragon comes in the niiiiiiiIIIIIGGGHHHHTTT!!!!

Oh wow, man, that was cool

(holds up lighter)


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 4, 2003)

suzi is so cool you could keep a side of beef in her for a month.

 suzi is so hip she can't see over her own pelvis.

 lovin' it.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 4, 2003)

TROGDOR!  Burninating the countryside!

That is way cool.


----------



## madriel (Oct 4, 2003)

Not Trogdor!  My friends and I got together to play euchre two Saturdays ago and the other three kept singing the theme song.  I had that song stuck in my head for _days_.  

But Suzi's Trogdor is very cool.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 4, 2003)

She is probably the only cross-stitcher that would ever do a TROGDOR Home Sweet home wall hanging.

Now she's starting TROGDOR christmas ornaments...



joe b.


----------



## madriel (Oct 4, 2003)

Holy Bovine's sister-in-law did a cross-stitch wizard as a gift for emceeing at his brother's wedding.

Post some pics of the ornaments when they're done.


----------



## Henry (Oct 4, 2003)

JG, please let Suzi know I now have new computer wallpaper. 

Thank you!


----------



## Mark (Oct 4, 2003)

Hee hee hee

Suzi seriously r0><0rz!


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 4, 2003)

No, no! I said CONSUMATE v's!


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 4, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> JG, please let Suzi know I now have new computer wallpaper.
> 
> Thank you!




You made her day, Henry. 

joe b.


----------



## drachin (Oct 4, 2003)

That is simply beautiful (and yet so frightening at the same time...).

*shudders in fear*


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 4, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> She is probably the only cross-stitcher that would ever do a TROGDOR Home Sweet home wall hanging.
> 
> Now she's starting TROGDOR christmas ornaments...
> 
> ...




 if she is willing to do a pottery for xmas decoration trade, let me know


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 4, 2003)

And if she is willing to do a christmas ornament for my famous-oatmeal-raisin-walnut-cookie trade, let ME know.  Alternatively, I could give her a d20 book.  What would she like? (Assuming she would be willing, of course.)


----------



## jaldaen (Oct 4, 2003)

And let Suzi know that my roomate's computer now has some new wallpaper as well... I can't wait to see his face when he comes "Home Sweet Home" from his bike trip this weekend... TROGDOR!!! rulz... ;-)

Take Care,
Joseph


----------



## Bloodsparrow (Oct 4, 2003)

Does Suzi use her powers for good?  Or for awsome?

Obviously for AWSOME!

I think we've found the official desktop background of ENWorld...



			
				jgbrowning said:
			
		

> She is probably the only cross-stitcher that would ever do a TROGDOR Home Sweet home wall hanging.




Nope!!!  I know one... 

I need to email her this thread!!!

I wonder if she'll see my post...

Hi Bree!  <   wave   >


----------



## xrpsuzi (Oct 4, 2003)

I'm glad Trogdor is bringing joy all over the boards.... And like all silly projects, it began because I didn't want to work and decided to make a craft instead. Grumpy Bunny only got his cape (and thus became "Super" Grumpy Bunny) because I didn't want to work on my senior thesis in college. And now, not wanting to read any more about human adaptation has lead to Trogdor's Christmas scenes, where Trogdor recreates your favorite Christmas songs.... including Silent Night, O Christmas Tree, Away in a Manger (yes, he's burninating the baby Jesus.... that wacky Trogdor), First Noel, O Burning town on Betheham, and Trogdor the Burninator is coming to town.

Should any of you have any more suggestions (other than the 12 days of Christmas... trying to cram 12 lords a leaping with Trogdor on a 2-3 inch diameter ornament sounded like hell), I'll be glad to note them for further stitching.

Buttercup, drop me an e-mail at Josephbrowning@exp.citymax.com and we'll working something out. 

-Suzi


----------



## SpuneDagr (Oct 4, 2003)

That is HILARIOUS! Suzi r0x0r5!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 4, 2003)

I'm speechless.  That's just beyond cool!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 4, 2003)

Suzi this is great?  Do you come up with the patterns first or do you just cross sticht it without one?  My friend does cross sticht and she's currently doing Tempest in a teacup (a little dragon in a teacup).


----------



## xrpsuzi (Oct 4, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Suzi this is great?  Do you come up with the patterns first or do you just cross sticht it without one?  My friend does cross sticht and she's currently doing Tempest in a teacup (a little dragon in a teacup).




Two words. Graph paper. My dad use to work for Apple and TI in the late 70's/early 80's and never throws anything out, so I'm living in columar pad and graph paper heaven.

For small stuff, I usually just draw/sketch out the design on graph paper with colored pencils and try stiching it out. Of course, if I need to fudge here or there to make it look right on the fabric, I can work around the sketch.

I'm working on some patterns for the ornaments, since it looks like I may be making more than one of each.

Oh, I thought of another one .... We three kings. And I can use the king from the homestar cartoons, the portly one with the white beard and red robe.
-suzi
*the things we do not to work*


----------



## DonAdam (Oct 5, 2003)

She bakes cookies, she knits trogdors, and she shoots confederate dinosaurs with alien sleep rays.

Good catch, Joe


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 5, 2003)

DonAdam said:
			
		

> She bakes cookies, she knits trogdors, and she shoots confederate dinosaurs with alien sleep rays.
> 
> Good catch, Joe




Yep! 

Also, we've apparantly been farked. Or this thread at least, and the good farkers have thankfully shown great decorum by not spamming my private e-mail.

http://www.fark.com/  the top of saturday's posts.....

I find it funny that someone called us nerds in one of the comments... well, duh!   we write books for dungeons and dragons... that's like a +2 circumstance bonus for nerd checks! It's brightened our day a bit, as we're both sick now.


joe b.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Oct 6, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> She is probably the only cross-stitcher that would ever do a TROGDOR Home Sweet home wall hanging.
> 
> Now she's starting TROGDOR christmas ornaments...
> 
> ...





That is AWESOME.


----------



## Annakie (Oct 6, 2003)

Suzi!! That's awesome!!  I love it.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 9, 2003)

Here's the first two ornaments....


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 9, 2003)

and..


----------



## Crothian (Oct 9, 2003)

Really cool looking, I know what I'm asking Santa for


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 9, 2003)

OK, it's official.  Suzi Yee is a goddess.  (Her domains are handicrafts, coolness and RPGs.)


----------



## Arravis (Oct 9, 2003)

Man... wish they sold those... I'd love to give some out as Christmas gifts .


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 9, 2003)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> OK, it's official.  Suzi Yee is a goddess.  (Her domains are handicrafts, coolness and RPGs.)




 gotta second this. that is some heavy duty, industrial strength, waterproof, shockproof, case hardened, dual purpose hoopty cool.

 i would say it was phat, but i ain't that hip


----------

